# 50BMG bullets



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

I collect various things and one item I am looking for is a couple of 50 BMG 750grain FMJ bullets

I don't want to order a full box which is very expensive for just a few for a collection, so

I was wondering if anyone out there is willing to sell two bullets


----------



## ZimmermanE (Aug 1, 2012)

Is this still in effect?
How much are you planning to spend on them?
I think I can help you as I also have a small collection.
If you are interested, please, PM me!

_________________
playscrabble.net


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

Slight hi-jack, but while deployed I came across a 50BMG sabot round. Looked like it would go through just about anything. The projectile was perfectly machined and was some kind of metal that was silver in color. Definately not copper. Nasty looking little piece.


----------

